# Sure is quiet, anybody have Lake Region ideas



## Mike P. (Oct 29, 2004)

No new post here in a while, just a few on AMC, we must be all too happy & reading news on boston.com to post hiking questions

or

everyone is hiking, or no one is hiking based on activity on the ski board & many people are thinking hiking seaon is closed.

Anybody have any favorite short hikes within an hour of Concord?  I'm trying to get up there in Mid-Novemberleaving Concord around 2:00 PM & it will be dark around 4:40.  Don't mind coming down in the dark.  Thinking Lakes Region but historically I've always driven further north.  May continue after the hike to get in a full day Saturday too but right now it's too early to tell.

Thanks,
Mike P.


----------



## pedxing (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm trying to remember the hikes I used to do with my kids when I lived in Concord.  Kearsage was a regular - with a walk on the near side, and a short hike from the far side (part of the appeal, if I rember was breakfast or Lunch at a great little restaurant right in the heart of Warner, I think its called the Foothills, unless I'm confusing it with another local restaurant - it might close before you get there though as I don't believe it serves dinner).  I think Pack Monadnock was over an hour, but I'm not sure.  Mt. Major had nice views of the Lakes and the base of the Whites.  Mt. Blue Job was a decent hike about an hour away.  Beaver Brook Park had some nice trails, but they were pretty flat.  I loved the Museum of Family camping there (which I'm sure is closed until warm weather).

The 50 more hikes in NH book had a number of ideas for hikes south of the Whites.   Three Ponds trail was one of them and that was a very  nice loop.

Also, I think there are some nearby hikes on Mohamed's Uncrowded hikes list: http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/solitude.html

I'm sure someone who hiked in the area more than I have will have more info.


----------



## rubber ducky (Oct 31, 2004)

*it may be a bit far...*

but how about the Morgan - Precival Loop?  great views of Squam, and its not that hard.  i think it was something like a 5 mile loop?  and when you're done, you can go to the Common Man in Ashland for some good eats!

I'm guessing its a bit over an hour from Concord, it takes me about 35 ~ 40 minutes from Ashland.  as long as the weather's nice, its a great hike!

hope that helps,

RD


----------



## TenPeaks (Nov 1, 2004)

Yesterday I hiked up Mt. Cardigan from the western side. The West Ridge trail is the easiest way up the mountain and gets you above treeline rather quick. The summit is totally exposed so there are some great views up there. There are also lots of side trails if you want to explore some more. My wife and I headed over to Firescrew and South Cardigan summit.

Cardigan is a rather popular peak so you will see a good number of other people and dogs.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2004)

Did Mt. Major about a month ago.  Nice hike.  Great views.  Be careful on the rocks with ice/etc.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 9, 2004)

I enjoyed the many miles of trails at Bear Brook State Park. Beats watching anything on tv. Well maybe perhaps not Survivor! No big elevation gain but a most pleasant, serene location in Allentown. 

At the Audubon Society's vast public land in Concord, 3 Silk Farm Road, I have had many wonderful times with Sky and ghostdog visiting Little and Turkey Ponds and hiking the many trails there. I will return!
_______________
Sometimes you get lucky and could hit the jackpot... Wanna Bet?


----------

